
Build a Raspberry Pi-Powered Linux Laptop That Fits in Your Pocket - RachelF
http://makezine.com/projects/build-raspberry-pi-powered-linux-laptop-that-fits-your-pocket/
======
apricot
It looks a little like a Ben Nanonote.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_NanoNote](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_NanoNote)

------
pippy
This is really cool. I might take this on for a project. Though it doesn't
look like it's battery powered, which is disappointing.

